# CAT Scan Tech Seeking Job in Dubai



## chadyokum (Nov 25, 2012)

I am currently employed as a lead CAT Scan tech in the USA. I would like to find a job in Dubai, but haven't found many sites or job leads on the internet. Is there anyone already working in this field that might be able to help me find a job and/or answer some basic questions about salary and benefit expectations? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of vets in Dubai, but I don't think they pay too well (one guy I know is a qualified vet but works as a nurse instead). Might have more luck if you try scanning DOGS and other things too.


----------



## chadyokum (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the joke, but I'm seriously seeking employment in Dubai as a registered CAT Scan Technologist....in a hospital or clinical setting. Has nothing to do with cats, vets, nor dogs. It's advanced medical imaging of humans.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

chadyokum said:


> Thanks for the joke, but I'm seriously seeking employment in Dubai as a registered CAT Scan Technologist....in a hospital or clinical setting. Has nothing to do with cats, vets, nor dogs. It's advanced medical imaging of humans.


Your area has a huge demand in Canada and US. Why would you like to move? I don't think they pay well here in your field, but I may be wrong. I honestly dont know specialized websites in your area, but you could try headhunters that work in your field who have businesses in the UAE and US. There is some. 

Private message me.


----------

